# Remember Victor Steen (teen Killed)



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya, they finally let the video tape go... Wow, what a Tape.. My wife said Ard was a good and fun guy to work with.. But man, I dont know about that driving..

Steen video played in court | pnj.com | Pensacola News Journal


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Man, that's a tough video. 



He'd be a live he listened when the man asked him to stop.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dont run from the law and wont be any problems


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, I agree.. Dont run from the law, there wont be any problems.. But I dont see why the ""Law"" Needs to drive like that when chasing someone on a bike.. Ard almost hit a telephone pole in that vid, jerked the car around a corner.. Well really (2)...Then ran over the kid..


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Seriously!!!!!!! I'm sure the young man was delivering paper's right??? I'm not one to defend the "man", but it was apparent that thedeputy gave lots of opportunities to stop, and the thug ran and continued to try to get away. The end result was tragic for all involved, but the officer was doing his part! Cudos for once to ECSO!! 

On a good note, one less POS to support in the POKIE!!


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Does anybody else notice that what actually happened on video is not the same story the fine witnesses at sluggos gave?


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

> *Voodoo Lounge (2/25/2010)*Seriously!!!!!!! I'm sure the young man was delivering paper's right??? I'm not one to defend the "man", but it was apparent that thedeputy gave lots of opportunities to stop, and the thug ran and continued to try to get away. The end result was tragic for all involved, but the officer was doing his part! Cudos for once to ECSO!!
> 
> 
> 
> On a good note, one less POS to support in the POKIE!!




I agree! It was the PPD not the SO though...


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

well let me see, your in brownsville, its the middle of the night, a teenage thug seesyou on patrol, acts guilty and tries to elude you before you even start a pursuit. so instead of just shrugging your shoulders and going to the local donut shop you decide that you want to do your job and try and keep the streets clean for the good folks.

maybe he should have parked the car and tried to run him down on foot? NOT

when the punk decided to run he was the one who was endangering the public not the cop. the family will sue, maybe instead of just paying there should be a counter suit.

guess some may not have ever been over 35 mph before, but to me it seemed like a controlled chase. the reason the punk got ran over was because he fell in front of the officers car, not because he was trying to run him down. lets send a message to the punks that are still alive that it is ok to run. if you want to play your gonnapay.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *JoeZ (2/25/2010)*Man, that's a tough video.
> 
> He'd be a live he listened *when the man asked him to stop*.


Which time??????????I counted six.


----------



## JollyGreen (Jan 28, 2008)

> *Voodoo Lounge (2/25/2010)*Seriously!!!!!!! I'm sure the young man was delivering paper's right??? I'm not one to defend the "man", but it was apparent that thedeputy gave lots of opportunities to stop, and the thug ran and continued to try to get away. The end result was tragic for all involved, but the officer was doing his part! Cudos for once to ECSO!!
> 
> On a good note, one less POS to support in the POKIE!!


If this had been a white kid, the media would have buried the story months ago. It isn't racial profiling, it's the fact that some are just to stupid to stop when told to. If itacts like a duck (criminal) and runs like duck (criminal) then it probably is a duck (criminal)


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

> *nextstep (2/26/2010)*well let me see, your in brownsville, its the middle of the night, a teenage thug seesyou on patrol, acts guilty and tries to elude you before you even start a pursuit. so instead of just shrugging your shoulders and going to the local donut shop you decide that you want to do your job and try and keep the streets clean for the good folks.
> 
> maybe he should have parked the car and tried to run him down on foot? NOT
> 
> ...


I was so pissed at them trying to charge "Officer Ard" I joined facebook, justso I could leave a comment on WEAR TV (Liberal Bastards) website. Here we go with "<U>the race card</U>" *again! *If he was not "African American" I don't think you would see all this and Child Services would probaly have arrested the parent's for child neglect! Of course this is just "MY" opinion!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Trophy05 (2/26/2010)*Does anybody else notice that what actually happened on video is not the same story the fine witnesses at sluggos gave?




LOL +1000


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *choppedliver (2/26/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Trophy05 (2/26/2010)*Does anybody else notice that what actually happened on video is not the same story the fine witnesses at sluggos gave?
> ...


Also this fine establishment has been given a Image Makeover to suite the need. It was the Eatery Patrons that gave the accounting, NOT the Nightclub patrons.:doh................


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

did yall notice just a few seconds before the kid dropped the bike, there was a clicking sound in the video. i think the cop was trying to tase himthats probably why he dropped the bike. i guarnatee when this all washes out the kids family is going to get paid.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Bottom line is stop when ordered to do so or STAND BY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea the clicking sound was officer ard attempting to tase him out the window. 

At the time there was no policy in place againstusing a taser out the window. 

There was a .308 pistol found invictor steen's pocket closest to where his body could be accessedunder the police crusier. 

family and friends say pistol was planted on him...

problem is - there were bullets in another pocket that could not be reached way up under the center of the car. 

Either way i am sure the "spin" on this will be the kid just ran from the police cause he is "scared" of the police and he carried a pistol cause he was "scared" too:doh- after all he was in brownsville at 2 a.m. in the morning. 

Bottom lineit was a tragic accident that occurred because victortried to run from the police

mark


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

and the bleeding heart liberals and media will throw the officer through the mud several times over becasue the other guy was a "minority"...i dont understand how only white people are the racists and bigots....if it was the other way around where the officer was black and the guy was white...it would have maybe been on the news 1 day then nothing else about it...but the black kids family said he was a good kid and never in trouble...if you have done nothing wrong and have no warrants out for you then why run and catch a charge??? i know i have been stopped by police and have never ran because i know i wasnt in the wrong so no need to run


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *fisheye48 (2/26/2010)*and the bleeding heart liberals and media will throw the officer through the mud several times over becasue the other guy was a "minority"...i dont understand how only white people are the racists and bigots....if it was the other way around where the officer was black and the guy was white...it would have maybe been on the news 1 day then nothing else about it...but the black kids family said he was a good kid and never in trouble...if you have done nothing wrong and have no warrants out for you then why run and catch a charge??? i know i have been stopped by police and have never ran because i know i wasnt in the wrong so no need to run




Don't you know he was a deaf kid getting an early start on his paper route so he could save up money for his mama's operation?



Seriously, its tragic that he died, but like said before. Don't run from the police. If he was a "good kid, never in trouble" he wouldn't be running.


----------



## pcolaboi83 (Apr 23, 2009)

The coroners report showed no signs of the taser latching onto the boy. To me, the chase did seem controlled. You can see form the dash cam and if you've ever driven in that area at 2 am that there aren't very many cars on the road and i'm sure the officer had control. Like others said, don't run from the law and you won't get ran over accidental or not. I applaud the officer in question. I bet it would be a whole different story for Steen family if their perfect little angel was caught an hour later after he had probably robbed or shot someone. Don't run, won't be no problem....:usaflag


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

damn.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*It is sad he died, but out at 2:00 am and runing from the police can never be a good thing. *

*I believe there should a curfew for kids, New Orleans has one. A kid under the age of 18 can not be on the streets after 11:00 pm until 6:00 am, Unless attended by a custodial parent.*

*It would stop of lot of trouble if that was the case around here.*

*I believe the Officer is NOT at fault.*


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

THAT is a classic example of why I cancelled my newspaper subscription. 

It is 2:00 am

in Brownsville

The Subject is ARMED, he is resisting arrest, and attempting to flee and elude.

I'm glad the LEO didn't get shot.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess he should have waited for him to use the gun!!!!:banghead Sorry it happened but IT was Victors fault. Are the police suppose to stop chasing every criminal that runs????? The officer told him to stop!!!! what escalated into the accident from there was due to the suspects actions.


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

Darwin got another.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

what the hell is wrong with this world? A 17 year old, trespassing on a construction site at 2 am with a loaded gun in his pocket (and extra bullets in the other, just in case), running from the police after being given multiple chances to stop, and we are blaming the cop who I see as having made every effort to avoid problems? People can arm chair quarterback this all they want, but only these trained police understand how fast things move when they are in this situation. Every one knows damn well why he ran - because he was armed.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BananaTom (2/26/2010)**It is sad he died, but out at 2:00 am and runing from the police can never be a good thing. *
> 
> *I believe there should a curfew for kids, New Orleans has one. A kid under the age of 18 can not be on the streets after 11:00 pm until 6:00 am, Unless attended by a custodial parent.*
> 
> ...


There was a curfew for Escambia county. At least there was when I was younger. 16 and under could not be out by themself (without adult at least 21)past 11pm. At 17 you got to be out up to 1am. I guess they either got rid of the curfew or do not enforce it.

But I had a curfew imposed by my parrents that I feared more. More parrents neet to parrent/raise their children right, PERIOD.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

okay, I'm going to get bashed for this.

let me first make my qualifying statment, I support cops, I hate monday morning quarterbacking, and you can't judge a situation by what you know now, but by what the cop knew at the time (and that goes both way, ie gun in the kids pocket).

And I haven't been following this case. Why? because I just assumed it was people mad at cops for doing their job.

But......watching that dash board camera bothers me. he did some very wreckless driving. Most was driving on the wrong side of the road, weaving through parking lots and side walks at a relatively high rate of speed. For what? a suspect on a bike? Seems that was action on his park that endangers the public. You can say there was not traffic and no one walking around in hte parking lots and sidewalks, but again, at the time the officer didn't know. Seems reckless on his park.

But even though I don't agree with the way he handled the chase, don't know if it necassary is what caused him to run over the kid.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

high rate of speed? he was keeping up with a bicycle.


----------



## pcolaboi83 (Apr 23, 2009)

lol thats what i'm saying...high rate of speed?!? what 15-20 mph when he stopping and turning so much to chase the perp. I'm sure this officer has a lot more experience than any of us have knowledge with handling of these kind in that neighborhood.The way I look at it, one less personfor us to have to pay for to live in either jail or on the obama plan.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Trophy05 (2/26/2010)*Does anybody else notice that what actually happened on video is not the same story the fine witnesses at sluggos gave?


Those people are also too stupid to realize that steen was probably just circling the block picking out one of them to rob with the gun he had in his pocket. I say they make his parents pay for the damage to Ard's car as well as for the man hours it took to investigate this incident. It's sad a life was lost, but better the dirtbag than a good guy:usaflag


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *nextstep (2/26/2010)*high rate of speed? he was keeping up with a bicycle.


please, at least use what I stated. "relatively" high rate of speed. Thats pretty fast to be running on sidewalks and through parking lots. He did not have time to properly look in the parking lots before he turned in and drove through them.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *nextstep (2/26/2010)*high rate of speed? he was keeping up with a bicycle.




+1


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Snagged Line (2/26/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *choppedliver (2/26/2010)*
> ...


I think I would trust the word of the nightclub patrons more then the eatery ones.There is something a tad off with Veegans.:moon


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *markw4321 (2/26/2010)*Yea the clicking sound was officer ard attempting to tase him out the window.
> 
> At the time there was no policy in place againstusing a taser out the window.
> 
> ...


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

yea i meant .380 . 

in the other pocket he had one single dollar bill, two condoms, and three .380 bullets

mark


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

I also agree, another POS off the streets , also agree with water hazard that parents of outstanding citizen should pay for countless manhours for investigation . Officer Ard should get a settlement for his pain and suffering as well putting up with all the negative media against him and his actions. He probably should of ran him over when he had a clear shot on cervantees. It makes it look bad for him riding up on the sidewalk several times. However good job officer Ard and hope you will get to patrol the streets again to keep trash like that off the streets


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess the family needs to pay for the bullet holes in his cop car too Huh?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

maybe all the patrol cars should start carrying these in the trunk. saves gas to.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well the New PNJ, report said that Ard would'nt of been able to stop either way.. Steen hit a Curb and that is what made him fall to the ground....


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *jlw1972 (2/26/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That hippo Knows he aint gonna catch that Rabbit! He's just seeing how fast the rabbit can go! When in the wild, You gotta out smart or out run your Predator! We'll go with "B" on the hippo & "A" on the Squad car!


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

To me I think people need to teach there kids not to run from the police. Maybe even teach them that the police are there " To Protect and serve". I hate to make this about race but most of the stories I hear about is about blacks. Teach your kids and take part in your kids life. What is this kid doing out that late in that neighborhood. If mine did that Id tan that hide. Its a shamed these officers go to work and have to worry about losing their jobs over someone running and they try to apprehend them without getting fired. If you are doing wrong and you run you are taking your life into your own hands. It is not in these officers hands once you run. If they just let everyone go that ran we would all be complaining that they were not doing there job. When they do we complain that they are being to aggressive. They have to make hard decisions in a split second and we are cutting funding for there training. Under age or not if these people run they take their life in there own hands and whatever happens in my eyes is their own fault


----------



## team lite line (Nov 18, 2007)

ever time i watch the news i see thing like this and who dose it a black person whos the cop a white person and now its the cop thats in the wrong bc the other guy is black and is a good person i say BULL S**T HE RAN AND HE GOT WHAT WAS COME TO HIM ONE LESS THUG IN PENSACOLA so now i bet the family will call Rev Jesse Jackson come help them win if 



you want to pull "the race card" go right ahead i don't carry 

if you want to delete my post i dont carry 

if you want to get me on my spelling i dont carry

THAT IS JUST ME AND I DON'T CARRY WHAT YOU SAY


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

> *team lite line (2/28/2010)*ever time i watch the news i see thing like this and who dose it a black person whos the cop a white person and now its the cop thats in the wrong bc the other guy is black and is a good person i say BULL S**T HE RAN AND HE GOT WHAT WAS COME TO HIM ONE LESS THUG IN PENSACOLA so now i bet the family will call Rev Jesse Jackson come help them win if
> 
> you want to pull "the race card" go right ahead i don't carry
> if you want to delete my post i dont carry
> ...


Jessie is busy makin babies (not with his wife)! So I guess we'll see Brother Al Sharpton here for his walk of fame!


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Well I have to put my two cents in on this one. Being a Certified LEO (even though I'm not employeed yet) I thinktheOfficergave that kid plenty of chances to surrender. I'm sorry that he died because of his stupidity but we all make our own decision and the kid made the wrong one. I think there is a lesson to be learned from all this and that is DON'T BREAK THE LAW. The media is making way to big a deal out of this. They say he went to church and was in the chior and was this great kid, well if he was such a great kid what was he doing out on a sat night at 2 am with a pistol in his front pocket? I'm sure he was just riding home from his friends house though... I'm sorry for the families loss but he did it to himself when he decided to run from the law. If he would have stopped maybe he would have went to jail but he would be alive..


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't see where the copshould have done anything differently. If he hadn't stopped the kid he would have probably shot someone with the pistol (or at least shot at them). At 2 am on the street with a pistol and condoms, yeah he was one heck of a good kid.

The officer did his job, and like others have said theparentsshould be held accountable for raising/releasing such trash on our community.


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

*The Officer did his job!! :usaflag*

*And if the Kid was so good He would have had a permet for the gun!! :usaflag*

*Oops I forgot you have to 21 to get a permet :usaflag*

*And 1 other question, Did he even know his realDad??? Sorry my Bad!! :usaflag*

*Im sorry the kid died, But like it's been sayed DONT RUN!!* :


----------

